# Fort Pickens



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Any suggestions or tips on diving from the beach at Ft Pickens? Where is the entry point? I know there is a drop off probably after about 20' out, but do you drop there? Kick out a few yards then drop? I will be diving with some beginner divers, so hopefully that will be a good place. Thanks.

Paul


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

between the jetties near the pier are good. Small wreck and boulder "wall" about 20' - 30'. I've seen just about everything there.



Watch out for the tards who ignore dive flags tho! :banghead


----------



## aubfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Be sure to dive on a slack tide. The current can really rip through there.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I dove there in Class and hit 50 feet! So....between the rocks....and the tide was rippin!


----------

